# 3.5SL Compare to 3.5 SE-R



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

I just wanted to knoe the exact differnt between the 3.5 SE or SL compared to the SE-R. I can see that the se-r is a couple of horses faster than ours, since they have a differnt exhaust system would that be the only thing differnt. I knoe that our cars run on the same engine vq35de. I also heard that the se-r is tuned differntly, and that it has a more sport tuned suspension including differnt rotors and such, but what i exactly want to know is what exactly makes the se-r a se-r? If its just the exhuast and tuning that gives it the extra speed can't us with se or sl's tune our computers to the se-r settings and change our exhaust. I don't mean to flame any se-r's but I just wanted to know exactly what gives the extra ponies you guys are getting.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

10 extra ponies for 5 extra grand....I think not? Ser 10 more horsepower is not even worth being concerned with.

What makes an SER an SER is the better brakes, front and rear fascia, side skirts, 18 " forged wheels, leather interior, every option available just about is standard on the SER. Sport seats, heated seats, additional interior gauges...different tail lights..., firmer suspension/shocks...I think thats about it.

Its a sweet ride, but I would do like I did. Buy an SE, and then install SER front end and aftermarket lowering springs, SER tail lights, and aftermarket CAI. You then have a much nicer ride for around $3500 less than an SER.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I was thinking if its the tuning of the ecu that makes the se-r the se-r then us se's or sl can just retune our ecu and make it a se-r rah? and then after that we just change some exterior features and we can save so much!


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

So you can re-tune your ECU? Good luck with that. Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, theres very little altima forums out there only 2 I believe for the vq35de engines. I am going to try to get some more info to see if the the se-r's ecu tuning is different. If the ecu tuning is different I can just imagine how easy it would be to turn our se's or sl's to a se-r and how much money we be saving over sticker or invoice.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

this has already been discussed. The HP gain is believed to be in the exhaust.

So you never said how you plan to re-tune your ECU? Can you please explain?

Why dont you just buy a "flashed" one from Technosquare, so you can throw away $400 for no gains?


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well if it really is just the exhuast system that gives the se-r its gains then I really want to see a SE with a SE-R exhuast system and have the same exact gains. Meaning identical power in both cars. I heard the tuning of the engine is different but then we have identical engines so turned to believing that the ecu is also tuned differntly to give the se-r its claimed gains.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

why dont you go to a Nissan Dealer and do some research. Look at prices and part numbers for ECU's for both cars. Why your all caught up in this lousy 10 HP is beyond me anyway?


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well its a good thing to know your car and know also that I didn't buy a lower trim. I mean I compared alot from the SE to the SL to the Se-r but its really intresting to know what gives the se-r its logo, you know what am saying.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Dude, its a claim of 10 HP, different look and options, and a lot more money, thats what gives it its name.

Sounds to me like you wanted an SER. Maybe you should have bought one. If you wanted sporty, why did you get the SL? SE is sporty version.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

check this out

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august05/nismo_intake/

they have an older, 245 HP alti, and a new SE-R. The SE_R only dynoed 9 hp higher than the older SE, which is supposed to have 5 hp less than our cars.

the torqe difference was only like 4 ft. lb.

dont get caught up in the numbers Nissan throws out there. I test drove an SER, and it certainly didnt seem any faster them my SE. Actually, it felt slower, which is likely because it is heavier.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

The difference between the two cars is basically in 3 areas.

1. Tuning- I'm fairly certain the computer has been slightly tweaked and the exhaust is probably a quarter inch larger in diameter. I don't know these for certain but its a fairly good guess as these are the differences between the Altima, the Maxima, and the Z.

2. Suspension and brakes- The SER has a better tuned suspension and upgraded brakes.

3. Cosmetics- Take a look at the two cars and you can see what I mean here.


IMO, the SER is not worth the money.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well i got the SL for the comfort, but on my window sticker it says that I got sport tuned suspension which I don't really understand and besides the Sl offers a great price with all the options. So basicly its a SE with everything except navigation and saving a couple of bucks. I took a look at the SE-R but for the price its defenitly not worth it but it just seems intresting to know how the hell it got a SE-R logo haha. Well VQ!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

And the $E-R is actually a tad slower than a 3.5 SE to 60 mph (6.1s vs. 5.9s), according to a recent Car & Driver article. Apparently it's 160 lbs. heavier, though, which would explain that.

But surely the bigger rotors, slightly nicer calipers (which look just like painted stock calipers) and 18" forged wheels can't add up to that much, can they?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> And the $E-R is actually a tad slower than a 3.5 SE to 60 mph (6.1s vs. 5.9s), according to a recent Car & Driver article. Apparently it's 160 lbs. heavier, though, which would explain that.
> 
> But surely the bigger rotors, slightly nicer calipers (which look just like painted stock calipers) and 18" forged wheels can't add up to that much, can they?


If you put me in that test car it wouldn't be the same.

"Bury the SE-R's rubber-studded aluminum gas pedal, and the weight leans on the wrong set of tires, the right set of tires making smoke and painting stripes instead of providing traction. The steering wheel develops an urge-albeit less fervent than in some amped-up front-drivers-to seek out the nearest ditch." 
HMMMM..... maybe a little practice or pedaling or it's just because of the extra torque. Basically if they weren't floored the whole time it then the numbers would be the same. The weight is a factor yet the power makes up for it. I would trust a friend that goes to the track before those guys. In my findings the numbers are very much the same as the SE I had before. The Nissan website has the wight difference of 52lbs manual/ 42lbs auto between the SE/SE-R. Check the difference from the SL/SE-R. SL is 80lbs heavier. Go to http://www.nissanusa.com/vehicles/ModelSpecifications/0,,125952||,00.html and you'll see the brakes are specific SE-R 12.6".


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

from my days at the track, i think 10 hp will make up for 100 lbs., so your a little short on power and a little long on price.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Take in account the SE-R has larger rims and tires, larger sway bars, brake rotors, free flowing exhaust, different shocks and struts dampening settings, springs a 6-spd. 
Though some will tell you that it's not worth buying a SE-R because this or that. Well your not gonna get a 6-spd in a alty otherwise. Plus a gauge pod for visible gas usage, oil pressure, and volts meter. The others will dress up their cars to look like an SE-R. I don't care for the pedals but that's not why I bought the car. 
If you want a car to take to the track and back home w/out having to put upgrade on the cars, then this is what you are looking for. I have an addiction to speed and g-force. So the platform that you start from versus the se is much better for that purpose. I believe the capability for the car with cai and headers, lower springs would be enormously huge. 
From a budget stand point the se can be had much cheaper than the se-r with less weight. Then you could spend the extra money on springs, exhaust, a front bumper,rear bumper a cold air intake if that doesn't take the all extra money. Then you need the wheels and tires, it adds up.
So if you take off the heated leather seats, larger wheels and tires you would have roughly the same weight. 
So it's like comparing a se-r and a spec-v (only the spec-v weighs less). If the SE-R didn't have the leather it would really help sales because it's not needed and would save weight.
Matter of opinion really and what you are going to use the car for. Show or speed, or both?
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Not so much.
An SE with $5K put into it will look better than an SE-R and be faster. Not opinion, but fact. (well, looks are always subjective, but the car would definatley be faster)

Now if you dont have the skills or knowledge to work on your car yourself, and you have the money for the SE-R, I would say go SE-R, as paying someone else to work on your car is usually a very big rip off and you get crappy work.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Sure against a stock SE-R a SE w/5k worth of mods to the motor it better be faster or I'd be pissed. Put that same 5k into the SE-R and the story changes. Like I said the platform that you start with in the SE-R is higher than that of the SE. So you don't have to re-invest the money. Like I said the 5k wont get you the whole package that the SE-R offers but dam close. But in a straight line you might win (5spd vs 6spd)but not any track battles. That saying you are doing the work yourself to save money, or you just like doing it yourself.
:cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

1AltimaR said:


> Sure against a stock SE-R a SE w/5k worth of mods to the motor it better be faster or I'd be pissed. Put that same 5k into the SE-R and the story changes. Like I said the platform that you start with in the SE-R is higher than that of the SE. So you don't have to re-invest the money. Like I said the 5k wont get you the whole package that the SE-R offers but dam close. But in a straight line you might win (5spd vs 6spd)but not any track battles. That saying you are doing the work yourself to save money, or you just like doing it yourself.
> :cheers: :thumbup:


No, the story doesnt really change. What are you getting for 5 grand? 10 more horsepower. Thats a joke. Upgraded brakes? Whoop de do. Nicer wheels? Most will prefer aftermarket wheels.

You do have to re-invest the money, thats the part your missing. The SE-r isnt giving you anything for the 5 grand, mostly a leather interior, which most performance enthusiasts dont want, it only adds weight. Thats more a luxery car thing, not performance.


If you tell me I cant make a car that looks better, handles better and is faster than an SE-R by taking an SE and putting 5K into it, your fooling yourself.


You then have a nicer car than the SE-r for the same money as an SER. Its not really a difficult concept to grasp. Hang in there, youll get it.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> No, the story doesnt really change. What are you getting for 5 grand? 10 more horsepower. Thats a joke. Upgraded brakes? Whoop de do. Nicer wheels? Most will prefer aftermarket wheels.
> 
> You do have to re-invest the money, thats the part your missing. The SE-r isnt giving you anything for the 5 grand, mostly a leather interior, which most performance enthusiasts dont want, it only adds weight. Thats more a luxery car thing, not performance.
> 
> ...


Like arguing over a SE-R and a Spec-V.
I'm not sure that you are getting it. If you have to re-invest the money in the car then you're losing the point. And if you mean to tell me that a SE-R w/5k in mods on it won't be faster than a Se w/5k mods then you 're really off. I guess you don't like to stop after staring at the back end of another car :thumbdwn: . Bigger brakes stops better.... a core racing must have....the ability to stop,hard, fast repeatly.
My point is the Se-Sl are not a platfrom to start racing in. The suspension setup between the Se and SE-R are different and to think that the se handles better ...lol, man. This topic is on the sl(sport _luxury_). If you go look at this thread http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=101417 should give you a better idea of what the difference is.To get close ideas they used a NISMO SE and SE-R to compare...hmmm. The SE-R is faster than a SE around a track. Depending on driver a straight line. Then spend 5 grand to personalize your Se and when you spend 5 grand on the SE-R you'll have 2 different cars and one will be faster Sad but True. Let's see 5 or 6spd? On a track 6spd and 10hp will make a difference considering the suspension is better. 
If you don't believe the Nissan website that states that the set-up is different then who are you going to believe? I have a SE-R, had a SE, and clearly see/feel the difference. Nit pick over the little things when the big picture is simple. Which would you rather take around a racetrack? Easy question easy answer. 
SE-R. 
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1AltimaR said:


> Like arguing over a SE-R and a Spec-V.
> I'm not sure that you are getting it. If you have to re-invest the money in the car then you're losing the point. And if you mean to tell me that a SE-R w/5k in mods on it won't be faster than a Se w/5k mods then you 're really off. I guess you don't like to stop after staring at the back end of another car :thumbdwn: . Bigger brakes stops better.... a core racing must have....the ability to stop,hard, fast repeatly.
> My point is the Se-Sl are not a platfrom to start racing in. The suspension setup between the Se and SE-R are different and to think that the se handles better ...lol, man. This topic is on the sl(sport _luxury_). If you go look at this thread http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=101417 should give you a better idea of what the difference is.To get close ideas they used a NISMO SE and SE-R to compare...hmmm. The SE-R is faster than a SE around a track. Depending on driver a straight line. Then spend 5 grand to personalize your Se and when you spend 5 grand on the SE-R you'll have 2 different cars and one will be faster Sad but True. Let's see 5 or 6spd? On a track 6spd and 10hp will make a difference considering the suspension is better.
> If you don't believe the Nissan website that states that the set-up is different then who are you going to believe? I have a SE-R, had a SE, and clearly see/feel the difference. Nit pick over the little things when the big picture is simple. Which would you rather take around a racetrack? Easy question easy answer.
> ...


This is a 4 door family sedan. When people start to take out the interior, tub it out, remove the exhaust, then it will be a "racer".

The man's point was that you can get a cheaper car, spend minimal money on it in terms of performance modifications, and you will indeed have a faster, better handling, shorter braking car.

A 5spd, stripped SE with an intake, header, exhaust, springs/struts, $2,500 brake upgrade, and the right size wheels/tires will be a much better car than a stock SE-R.

The above mentioned will cost around $4,500.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Mark said:


> This is a 4 door family sedan. When people start to take out the interior, tub it out, remove the exhaust, then it will be a "racer".
> 
> The man's point was that you can get a cheaper car, spend minimal money on it in terms of performance modifications, and you will indeed have a faster, better handling, shorter braking car.
> 
> ...


Thank you, maybe now he'll get it? I thought I was pretty clear, but I think hes just hell bent on defending his choice to buy the SE_R. I said with the mods, the SE will handle better, not stock, although he keeps comparing stock to stock, not sure why?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Mark said:


> This is a 4 door family sedan. When people start to take out the interior, tub it out, remove the exhaust, then it will be a "racer".
> 
> The man's point was that you can get a cheaper car, spend minimal money on it in terms of performance modifications, and you will indeed have a faster, better handling, shorter braking car.
> 
> ...


To which I'm not disputing. 
What my point is that you spend the same on a SE-R and you have a faster car.
Why buy a cheaper model to race when there is one already? If you want to argue over the stock SE-R and a modded se then fine. I don't doubt that, but when you are saying that the se is better for the track, then that is the issue.
So what if you mod a SE and say its faster than a SE-R. I could mod a Sentra and say the same thing. 
:cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1AltimaR said:


> To which I'm not disputing.
> What my point is that you spend the same on a SE-R and you have a faster car.
> Why buy a cheaper model to race when there is one already? If you want to argue over the stock SE-R and a modded se then fine. I don't doubt that, but when you are saying that the se is better for the track, then that is the issue.
> So what if you mod a SE and say its faster than a SE-R. I could mod a Sentra and say the same thing.
> :cheers:


He was saying that if you have $30k to spend, you will have a better car with buying a $25k SE, mod it to what you want with $5k vs. a $30k stock SER.

I think you missed his point.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Mark said:


> He was saying that if you have $30k to spend, you will have a better car with buying a $25k SE, mod it to what you want with $5k vs. a $30k stock SER.
> 
> I think you missed his point.


And I think you missed my point.
Why purchase the SE mod it to the SE-R and say "oh hey my car is faster than yours."? When I could mod the SER and say the same. Yes it would cost more in the long run. But speed cost money how fast do you want to go?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

A)I don't go to the track. Don't really care too much for speed. 

I'd much rather save my money, to be honest. I was just helping Alti9 make his point.

B)We weren't discussing your point.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

1AltimaR said:


> And I think you missed my point.
> Why purchase the SE mod it to the SE-R and say "oh hey my car is faster than yours."? When I could mod the SER and say the same. Yes it would cost more in the long run. But speed cost money how fast do you want to go?


Nobody is talking about modding the SE to be faster than the SER and then making juvenile comments like that.

You very definately missed the point, and Mark hit the nail on the head, we wernt discussing your point.

And your point is a bad one anyway, as I already said, 10 HP for 5 grand isnt much return on your horsepower dollar.

If we were after speed, and we both had the same money to spend, and did the same mods, your saying you would still have 10 more horsepower, and you would (or might, but for the sake of this discussion, you would) but you still spent an extra 5 grand.

Ill say what i had to say again. An 25 grand SE with 5K invested is a better car than an SER with that would cost the same money. If you want to agree with that, fine, end of discussion.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

JAH JAH JAH
Apparently Alti9 doesn't get my point, and nor does Mark. ** 
Or you don't care to make a decent conversation out of it. :thumbdwn: 
And I still don't agree with either of you. 
This has become * :lame:* . 

That's it.
To any one else who reads this-
Make a simple choice, what do you want the car for?
Comfort, Show, Speed, or all three? The rest is up to you.
Now bout this :givebeer: and :cheers:.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lightly optioned Infin G35 Sedan 5spd can be had for $30,500.
Lightly optioned BMW 325i 5spd, you will spend $30,300.
Lightly optioned Audi A4 Quattro 5spd, around $29,000.

3 cars, in the same price range, that will have the same amount of options as an SE-R with better fit and finish in materials and are similar in performance spec's. Along with the same, if not better, reliability.

You make it sound like the Nissan is the end all-be all car for that price.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Mark said:


> Lightly optioned Infin G35 Sedan 5spd can be had for $30,500.
> Lightly optioned BMW 325i 5spd, you will spend $30,300.
> Lightly optioned Audi A4 Quattro 5spd, around $29,000.
> 
> ...


:topic: :woowoo: :topic: :asleep: :topic: 

OMG your :lame:. 
Take the wax outta your eyes and read all of the post. You point out one time I called or insuiated mine the end-all. The comparision from the nissan website? 

:asleep: :lame: :asleep: :lame: :asleep: :lame: 

Been there. :loser: 
Now where was I....oh yeah... :jump: :givebeer: hehehe.... :cheers:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I'll just say your argument (whatever it was) was a poor one and I made a clear and accurate point.

If you want to back off by making stupid replies and posting stupid smiling things, fine. I think I'll take a beer now too!


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

So what is your point really? So you won't acknowledge the differences after modding, which was my point, and the value there of? I'm supposed to only support you? Bullshit. My point is a bad one? Like your is that much better. The basis for my point you lost in translation or perception. Period.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Without re-reading this thread, I believe your point was the SER with the same money invested is a nicer car than the SE. Well, no shit sherlock. Come back when you have a clue. Ive tried to remain nice with this, but now your just acting like an asshole, which confirms my original suspicions.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Is this guy hurting anyone else's head?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Mark said:


> Is this guy hurting anyone else's head?


Yours. With yours and his poor coversation tactics.
:thumbdwn: 

I will say this I made a point CLEARLY. *I understood others point and made notes of differences* *to which this thread is for*. *Bring a new angle on the subject*. To which I have seen none. Except 2? who want chastize someone for his stand up talk. 
If you don't have anything nice to say THEN DON'T SAY IT!


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Without re-reading this thread, I believe your point was the SER with the same money invested is a nicer car than the SE. Well, no shit sherlock. Come back when you have a clue. Ive tried to remain nice with this, but now your just acting like an asshole, which confirms my original suspicions.


A-hole would be some who does't make converstion of a point well justified and only concerns themselves with their own. Have you made any other conversation points? Noooo....you just concen yourself w/yourself. I'm not bent on defending the SE-R. I'm trying to make talk about the differences. All you seem to care about is the cheaper cost of the car. ASShole = you not talking about anything else, so pull your head out of it. Then come back after a cold shower and clean slate. Foul mouthed bozo. Mark take notice to this.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

*The End of Hypocracy*

BTW you are :lame: so :lame: :wtf:. :lame: :asleep: :lame: :asleep: 
:loser: :banhump: 
what happened to you :fluffpol:.

I had a 03 3.5 SE and loved it. That's why I bought the SE-R and not the SE. I felt it would provide better than the SE for my needs. I like having a car I can get more power from at a better platform package. May not be much, but on a track it can make a difference. 
So if your done lets continue the conversation.
Lets :givebeer: so then :cheers:.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Dude, you are so totally lost its not even worth my time continuing this. My orignal point is a valid one, yet you continue to change the subject. Why dont you start a different thread about why you think the SER is whatever the hell you think it is, and leave this one alone..


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

*Are we there yet?*

So it's only about YOUR point. Look dumbass this is what I've been trying to get you to hear. You only care about YOUR opinion, and not once have you made a clear post about anything else except YOUR opiniion and the lack of me giving a flying fornication. Start a new thread about why what? This thread before you crapped all over it with "the SL is cheaper buy it" was doing fine. THAT's ALL YOU HAVE SAID. Whereas I have tried to change from the price to other valuable differences. Have you partaken in that or just critized the fact that I am not talking to you. Obviously you haven't paid attention. I asked several questions and yuou have not answered them. Only thing coming out of your elephant backside is crap. BRING A NEW ANGLE BESIDES PRICE. You are as birght as a broken bulb. Now stop this malarchy and get on with it or just stop posting in this thread unless you have something bloody NEW and constructive, how about that? Can you do that?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

*Are we there yet?*

So it's only about YOUR point. Look dumb ass this is what I've been trying to get you to hear. You only care about YOUR opinion, and not once have you made a clear post about anything else except YOUR opinion and the lack of me giving a flying fornication. Start a new thread about why what? This thread before you crapped all over it with "the SL is cheaper buy it" was doing fine. THAT's ALL YOU HAVE SAID. Whereas I have tried to change from the price to other valuable differences. Have you partaken in that or just criticized the fact that I am not talking to you. Obviously you haven't paid attention. I asked several questions and you have not answered them. Only thing coming out of your elephant backside is crap. BRING A NEW ANGLE BESIDES PRICE. You are as bright as a broken bulb. Now stop this malarkey and get on with it or just stop posting in this thread unless you have something bloody NEW and constructive, how about that? Can you do that?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Why don't you blow me?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Temperamental little foker (or should I say faker?) aren't you? Ah... unconstructive.... narrow minded..... vulgar yet graphic description that is well off topic. *NOW SHUT UP.*

Any other differences that one may find will be glady read and respectfully answered.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Like I said, blow me.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

id spend the extra 5 grand just for those wheels :yummy: :drool: 

[goes back to OT]


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Alti9's point is that for the same price, an se could be modded to perform better than a stock SER. Which is true.

1AltimaR's point is that in the long run a modded SER could outperform any modded SE on the tracks ... which is probably true. To mod a SE to SER's settings for maximum performance will probably cost more in the long run.

I guess it all depends what you want out of the car. An everyday driver wanting an extra boost of speed at a lower price will choose the se (if they can modify the car themselves or have friends to help them out). Compared to someone looking to compete in the tracks/raceway looking for overall 'potential' in their 6 speed SER... which could probably be had for the se if the owner is willing to spend the extra money.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

It is all about what YOU want out of the car. Yes, that is what I've been saying. The overall package between cars is different 'IMOP enough to buy the car. The tranny and everything else for the car is a better starting point for someone like me wanting daily/track car. 
In the long run the SE-R would be quicker, yeah I spent more money initially, but money buys speed and I'm addicted. I guess this car is a hate or love kind of thing and I love it.
Cheers.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

1AltimaR said:


> but money buys speed and I'm addicted.


Lets try this one more time. SE with the difference in price of an SE_R invested into performance mods makes a faster car for the same cash outlay.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lets be more specific.

You have $30,000 to spend on a car, including aftermarket parts. Spend $30,001, IRS repo's everything you own.

You want a V6 Altima. You want the fastest one available. Which do you buy?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Lets try this one more time. SE with the difference in price of an SE_R invested into performance mods makes a faster car for the same cash outlay.


Not everyone is on your tight conservative ass budget. 
You wanna go again? Let me do this one more time.. you say the se cheaper, spend difference of SE-R price on mods have faster car.... no duh sherlock....that's if you and friends do the installing. Then you have no warranty work, violation of several warranties by not having a dealership do the work on your brand new car,or by not buying it through the dealership and then pain of having to do it with all the other chores the wife has you doing on you day off. Then here I come taking the same money you (saved)have in your ride, put it in mine and PRESTO faster car. 
Does it hurt when you bang your head against a brick wall or when you try to drop it out of your backside? Because I've said this before and you don't get the message. Speed costs money, or sing with the birds CHEAPCHEAPCHEAPCHEAP.
You wanna hate, fine, go do it another thread. 
Cheaper *yes*; faster *no*; handles better *no*; two platforms reached of noticeable difference *yes*. So there needs more refinement in the SE-R but that could take years. Look how long it took Corvette to get rattles out. 
Bottom line is one is built for 'fun' family outings. The other is geared for the 'enthusiast' who wants more. Then you spend the same money you thought of saving buying a se, modding a SE-R and you have a faster car. Game. Set. Match.
You want proof look at the mags project cars and compare. Not much there for the SE-R but enough to make a difference to those who care. Besides who really gives a shit. I mean really quibbling over 4k? Go drive the dam thing and decide yourself. You come back here and tell me that you can't tell the difference then you must have numb nuts or you don't belong behind the wheel of a car. I driven both of them and my fiance (a school teacher) noticed the difference. Now please stop this 4k crap, its about the drive of the car and how it moves you. Or you can say cheapcheapcheapcheap.
:givebeer:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1AltimaR said:


> Not everyone is on your tight conservative ass budget.
> You wanna go again? Let me do this one more time.. you say the se cheaper, spend difference of SE-R price on mods have faster car.... no duh sherlock....that's if you and friends do the installing. Then you have no warranty work, violation of several warranties by not having a dealership do the work on your brand new car,or by not buying it through the dealership and then pain of having to do it with all the other chores the wife has you doing on you day off. Then here I come taking the same money you (saved)have in your ride, put it in mine and PRESTO faster car.
> Does it hurt when you bang your head against a brick wall or when you try to drop it out of your backside? Because I've said this before and you don't get the message. Speed costs money, or sing with the birds CHEAPCHEAPCHEAPCHEAP.
> You wanna hate, fine, go do it another thread.
> ...



You....are an idiot. Please feel free to keep posting so that we can all laugh at you. You are that person at a party that just has to butt in on every conversation, and when you do, its a completely different topic than what the group was talking about.

You are talking about something completely different. I thought you would have realized it by now, but no, you keep stepping in crap and inserting that foot into your mouth.

But I digress, please continue to post so that we can laugh at your expense. We usually have at least one or two people a month on this board that are just clueless enough to the point that we are so glad we signed on that day to enjoy your posts. It's been a while, I guess you are that person.

Please, continue.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, he is indeed that person....lmfao!


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

*What is the diff. between SE and SL? Which one cost more?*



Alti9 said:


> Yes, he is indeed that person....lmfao!


 I hear you.


Sorry to barged in so late and forgive my language. I've just finish my ESL.

5K is a lot of money. I would rather send it to my Mom and Pop back in my country and not worry on their food for the next 2 years and 1 month.

I have a 3.5SE and all the useless Gizmos. (Sport tuned susp, leather, Drvr & Pass heated seats, 8 bose speaker, CD6, HID, fogs, sunroof, rear spoiler, computer display, auto push button, wood trim etc. 

With 3/gal of gas, I am thinking of getting an aveo or tercel and use my Alti when necessary.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Marvin said:


> You....are an idiot. Please feel free to keep posting so that we can all laugh at you. You are that person at a party that just has to butt in on every conversation, and when you do, its a completely different topic than what the group was talking about.
> 
> You are talking about something completely different. I thought you would have realized it by now, but no, you keep stepping in crap and inserting that foot into your mouth.



F_.... off topic my ass.Can you read? Off Topic?You want to talk prices and I did. You bitches haven't made a relative point other than crap. The one laughing is me at some dumb f______s faking like they are something. You got something new to the table Marvin, other than that? Then shut up. Is your head up yer ass like Alti9? You are as dumb as both of you sound..... really..... dumb. 
That pile of shit I stepped in was yer ass and my foot sliding up in it. Every post you dimwit for the past 10 has been about money and I go off topic? Man atlanter must be pretty hot cause you brain is fried like that chicken from Popeye's. You made a whole post about me. Really off topic there buddy. 
And Sige-Lang the answer to your question is the SL(sport luxury vs. sport exec) the SE is the performer of the 2. The SL is the luxury version.
I hear no one objecting my point of money spent. Like I said PLENTY BEFORE and even you said,Which do you buy?, and I still see no clear answers. So?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

you keep saying money buys speed, and you spent $5K for 10 hp, which shows your intelligence level. End of discussion.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> you keep saying money buys speed, and you spent $5K for 10 hp, which shows your intelligence level. End of discussion.


Boy are you a dumb one this day..... That 5k buys a lot more than just 10hp which shows your competence level. Look dipstick check your fluids and get back when you have a working motor. Your really hating now. Fucking haters and fakers.....please. Yeah the end of your discussion.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

So what, a se with 5k in it will make a faster car than a stock SE-R. Its all about what you are going to use the car for. Comfort, show, speed? From my stand point what the SE-R offers is not to be had on the SE only after customizing. Whereas the SE-R has those mods standard and with little mods will make a better car. So buy SE if you want to make your car look cool. and buy a SE-R if you want to go fast and look good. I 'll say it again the purpose I bought my car for is different than the reason you bought yours. I got mine to pound daily driving and solo track days. Not to buy those things down the road. The SE-R got its badging for good reason. And it is in the suspension, 250 bucks for headers and 280 for intake and I'll swamp your SE. My stand point is for track driving. Not daily cruising down the strip.

It's a deeep ball down the right side! HE's got it! HE! Could! GO! ALL! THE! WAY!!! TOUCHDOWN!!! And THE SE-R's win it in OT over the SE's!!! With a final score of 20-14...looks like that 10 extra hp the SE-R's started with carried them till the end where it made a difference in the long run.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, John that was a interesting game. The SE-R's came out quick to take the lead and the SE's could only get tied with a fake screen flea flicker reverse to tie in the 4th. Then the SE-R's, like they did the whole game, ran it down their throats till the show boating at the end.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Well Bob, the SE-R's had it great from the start. Better package overall to bring the "A" game to the field. That 'show boating' as you called was just the better man telling the slower guy "This is MY ROCK". What would you do if your defender got left 20yrds back? Wait for him? But the SE's gave them a good run in the 4th with all that passing. Then OT came around and the SE-R's just really ran away with it. Your right they ran the ball right up the gut of the SE's and they just couldn't stop it. We'll have to wait till next year for the rematch folks, till then Thiis is Bob and John signing off.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah Marky Mark and the funky finger. Did you pull that out after your head? Must like the smell of your own shit. Go piss in your pants. You must like being the hated one. What...?Melvin?..... was your mother mad at you? Cause it seems like you wont let go of her titty little boy. Still sticking your finger in places they don't belong :fluffy: . Any thing else you pubesent bubble of penial discharge?
Let me guess from left to right; your father(maybe); your brother(probably told you that); your wife(your sister); your other brother(might be your uncle; your mother(who looks like a bear), laughing at you after being caught with the apple pie. :banhump:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well now you are just heading towards the banning lane. I suggest that you tone it down or you will find yourself on the Chevy forums talking shit about how much faster your Altima is over the Aveo.

If you want to talk smack like that, bring it to OT. I'll even start a thread, just for you....


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Then don't post your family pics. The next time you wanna act like you are something you aren't, go off topic like there is something else being talked about, or even threaten like you are some body you'll get the same reaction. Look you splinter in my foot, how about you do some constructive thinking, and bring relevant subject matter, besides antagonzie me. All it seems you wanna do is piss me off, Mark.

For the rest of those who choose to post with question relating to the sbuject; 3.5SL Compared to 3.5 SE-R, your question will be read ,respectfully, answered.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Thats what I thought.

Either chicken out, shut up, and play nice in this section or step up to the plate and go to OT if you want to yap.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

1AltimaR said:


> For the rest of those who choose to post with question relating to the sbuject; 3.5SL Compared to 3.5 SE-R, your question will be read ,respectfully, answered.


you hyprocritical piece of shit. You havent respectfully done anything except fill your mouth with your foot.

You cars a overpriced piece of shit, and if you had a wooden leg, you would be shit on a stick.

Btw, my SE with $200 lowering springs will out handle your over priced piece of shit any day of the week. 

I would say come back when you have a clue, but you never will, so just leave.


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol, are you guys even old enough to have a :thumbup: license?

Comical read, thanks!


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

And one other piece of advice for you brown eyed over filled with bullshit ass, if you want a "track car" to play and modify, you get a rear wheel drive car. So take your $30K altima and trade it in on a Infiniti G or a 350Z if you must have a Nissan, but if you really have a clue (which you dont) head over to your BMW dealer if you must drop $30K, or better yet, head to your ford dealer and get a mustang that you can modify until the cows come home and save yourself five grand and pocket an extra 40 HP. A $30K front wheel drive altima is about the most retarded choice any one could make for a "track car".

But you probably pay what the dealer wants like the limp dick you are and have no negotiating skills at all, or else you could land one of those fine rides for what you shelled out for your altima with a bigger exhaust pipe and maxima brake parts...lmao.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Marvin said:


> Thats what I thought.
> 
> Either chicken out, shut up, and play nice in this section or step up to the plate and go to OT if you want to yap.


You thought what? Tell that to Alti9.
Alti9 now you wanna yap!? Man.... you just get dumber and dumber both of you. All that cursing for what. If I wanted a track car then I would have bought one moron. Let's just let that marinate for a second......hmmmmm. 
If all I wanted was a 'track' car then yes that would be a mistake to buy, yet I have a little one to raise soon and two doors or higer prices, less reliable, no warranty, won't buy what I have. Rear-wheel in the winter, or used BMW, or what? Man you really are that stupid. As bright as a broken bulb. I bought what I wanted. I'm well aware of just what other cars are avaliable for what I paid for my car. 
If you think for more than 2 secs then you would realize that. Your eibach springs won't grant you passage oout of *** hell. Then your fake ass wanna be self would get left at each corn stalk to rub against. Really, if you had said the NISMO setup then I would agree, but crap came flying out instead. Little...little girls trying to play an adults game. You hear me? Now Marky mark and the fluky finger, fried atlanter you gonna tell Alti9 to play nice? Or are you two a couple?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> And one other piece of advice for you brown eyed over filled with bullshit ass, if you want a "track car" to play and modify, you get a rear wheel drive car. So take your $30K altima and trade it in on a Infiniti G or a 350Z if you must have a Nissan, but if you really have a clue (which you dont) head over to your BMW dealer if you must drop $30K, or better yet, head to your ford dealer and get a mustang that you can modify until the cows come home and save yourself five grand and pocket an extra 40 HP. A $30K front wheel drive altima is about the most retarded choice any one could make for a "track car".
> 
> But you probably pay what the dealer wants like the limp dick you are and have no negotiating skills at all, or else you could land one of those fine rides for what you shelled out for your altima with a bigger exhaust pipe and maxima brake parts...lmao.


Why don't you do your self a favor and go to time out and sit little baby. Hush now little one don't cry, daddy's here. It's ok no closet monster except a fake ***, is going to harm you. You really lost it there baby, daddy will hose all that crap off before bed. If you are the magician you say you are then pull that rabbit out of yer hoo haa and lets see the trick. Ohh thats right baby's not a magician so he can't see the future and know that a bmw or any car listed won't make a family enough room, leave money down the road, or stay out of the mechanic bay. You must not watch any racing at all, because the statement about a fron-drive track car stupid? You really are that stick. Let's insert that foot for you; Realtime Acrua RSX, TSX, Pugeot 307(rally car), Nissan Sentra, Mazadaspeed Protoge', would you like the other foot? Cause there are more well decorated front-drive track cars, baby.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok fucker, you are on my turf now....

I had to watch my step when this was in the other section, not so much now.

You don't know shit about shit. As I said before, you butt headed your way into this thread with shit that didn't make sense. We tried to tell you that, but no, you don't want to pay attention.

STFU (google it, i'm sure you don't get it) and go play in your over priced car. Hope your happy getting ripped off, maybe next time you can suck off the salesman and he'll toss in a cargo net.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Lmao...what a fool. All he does is justify his paying more for the SER by saying he wanted a "track car", then when pointed out that was a poor choice, he changes his story....like always. Goodbye loser. You cant even stand your ground in a stupid discussion because not only are you stupid and dont know jack about cars, you continually change your story and lie.

Keep posting stupid shit, I wont be reading it any longer. Dont know why I wasted my time coming back to this thread in the first place. There will always be idiots in life (you) who cant even take constructive critisism because they think they got it all figured out, meanwhile they couldnt find a clue when it hits them in the head.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Marvin said:


> Ok fucker, you are on my turf now....
> 
> I had to watch my step when this was in the other section, not so much now.
> 
> ...


And 1. Bitch I'l school you however you want it. You tried only nothing but diss, talk shit about shit which is only yourself, and so what if I got ripped? Got the last one in the area, pooky. 
You wanna talk all this smack for what? To prove what point that I making 2 dumbasses look worse? FU and what did you offer except the simple "go buy another car". The mag editor agreed with me on the fact the SE-R a great car and your saying he's lying?!
If I got as much dick like you I'd call my self the bun, mark. Just keep marking up the place. Why don't you mark down to the pricipals office like a good little girl. We'll tell mommy that you just marked in the bathroom okay baby? YOU STFU unless you have some construcive words and we'll let this be it. Gotta mark an "F" in plays well with others. Tell mommy that she needs to mark at the bottom on your progress report. Need any more skid-marks in yer draws baby, or just on your face.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1AltimaR said:


> And 1. Bitch I'l school you however you want it. You tried only nothing but diss, talk shit about shit which is only yourself, and so what if I got ripped? Got the last one in the area, pooky.
> You wanna talk all this smack for what? To prove what point that I making 2 dumbasses look worse? FU and what did you offer except the simple "go buy another car". The mag editor agreed with me on the fact the SE-R a great car and your saying he's lying?!
> If I got as much dick like you I'd call my self the bun, mark. Just keep marking up the place. Why don't you mark down to the pricipals office like a good little girl. We'll tell mommy that you just marked in the bathroom okay baby? YOU STFU unless you have some construcive words and we'll let this be it. Gotta mark an "F" in plays well with others. Tell mommy that she needs to mark at the bottom on your progress report. Need any more skid-marks in yer draws baby, or just on your face.



Are you 12 years old? Your mentality is that of a middle schooler. I don't get it. Are you trying to play a joke on us?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Lmao...what a fool. All he does is justify his paying more for the SER by saying he wanted a "track car", then when pointed out that was a poor choice, he changes his story....like always. Goodbye loser. You cant even stand your ground in a stupid discussion because not only are you stupid and dont know jack about cars, you continually change your story and lie.
> 
> Keep posting stupid shit, I wont be reading it any longer. Dont know why I wasted my time coming back to this thread in the first place. There will always be idiots in life (you) who cant even take constructive critisism because they think they got it all figured out, meanwhile they couldnt find a clue when it hits them in the head.


Prove it. Changed what? Constuctive what? I have made a decent attepmt at a converstaion without making enundos, calling names, or accusing the orher of something untrue. Yet you and the other guy started a whole new area and I just kept real. I've said from the get, the SE-R is a better car IMOP for daily driving and track/wkends. Nothing other than equipment differences, prices and what money is spent on have a I deviated from that. I have agreed on some issues at dis-agreed on others. I attempted to squash all of this a while ago but you kept pressing. And now look at you both of you, calling names, derogatory statements, sexual enundos ( though I haven't been a saint). Yeah idiots like your self are every where and I have made a clear and obvious point. If you don't want me in your mustard then don't post and escpically don't cop out like this (lmao).


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1AltimaR said:


> P I've said from the get, the SE-R is a better car IMOP for daily driving and track/wkends.



For the last time......

A) OUR WHOLE POINT WAS that you can spend the same ammount of money on an SE+mods($30k) and it would be a better car than your SE-R(30K). To which you went on a completely different tangent that made no sense to anyone other than yourself.

B) When we told you our opinion, you got ugly.

C) Sounds like someone gets butt hurt when they realize their car isn't what they thought it was....If you love it, then STFU and stop killing others who have an opinion that differs from yours.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Marvin said:


> For the last time......
> 
> B) When we told you our opinion, you got ugly.


1. I made my point and when you tried to give your opinion you and the other girl came out swinging for the fences. No real convo there.
2. My point was if your going to spend the money anyway why not spen the extra dough and get what you want instead of spending it then getting half of it then spending more on what you want. In the long run is where it counts. And I made a point of noting the differences of what we used the car for and the money required to achieve the levels we seperatly wanted, guess for a non-owner you wound't understand that.
3. If you really had any intelligence you'd post something other than money this and money that. I made post about everything and tried without name calling accousing or insuiations. Gold Digger. You see the gold in the mine and I see the mine and the gold in it. Besides you stinking... why are you even posting when you don't have a 3.5 or a SE-R!! Hating that's why. Standing on the outside looking in? Window shopping is for the ladies.

So for the last time stuff it up your tailpipe. Stop posting unless you get a reasonable post, cause that was covered long ago. Look maggot if you wanna keep crying like a girl then I suggest you get momma and suck a tete. I'm done. Quote that mamas boy.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

1AltimaR said:


> You wanna talk all this smack for what? To prove what point that I'm making 2 dumbasses look worse? FU, and what did you offer except the simple "go buy another car". The mag editor agreed with me on the fact the SE-R a great car and your saying he's lying?!



again for you....


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

1AltimaR said:


> Just keep marking up the place.
> Why don't you mark down to the pricipals office like a good little girl, and we'll tell mommy that you just marked in the bathroom okay baby?
> Gotta mark an "F" in plays well with others. Tell mommy that she needs to mark at the bottom on your progress report.
> Don't need any more skid-marks in your draws, or just on your face. YOU STFU unless you have some construcive words then we'll let this be it.


If you can't figure this out then you really are a girl.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Marvin said:


> For the last time......
> 
> A) OUR WHOLE POINT WAS that you can spend the same ammount of money on an SE+mods($30k) and it would be a better car than your SE-R(30K). To which you went on a completely different tangent that made no sense to anyone other than yourself.
> 
> ...


This is worth a second take, as its exactly what happened and why 1altimaR is a complete retarded idiot and an asshole.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Alllllllllrrrrrrrrrrighty then!!! If you & Alti9 go read post 15-27 maybe you'll both get that I see your point and you did not discuss mine and were not discussing anything different than what was already said. I tried ending all post nicely yet you fuk heads are saying otherwise. You both did not put anything else into a conversation except to gang up on me. I made every attempt untill Mark the melvin, started poking at the bear and you chimed in, I tried very nicely. Like you muk brains made a concise point indifferent to what I said. If you wanted a mountain out of a mole hill you made one. Now sit in it. )look familiar?(
:givebeer: :cheers:
So what are you using the car for? Comfort? Show? Speed? It's all in that. I use mine for speed; Mark for show; Alti9 comfort and show. Which is where we butt heads. I don't really care for show. 
Now if your reading this crap from everyone then I'm sure that a descision can easily be reached.
Good day :cheers: .


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Please ban that idiot. Now hes sending me private messages. It wasnt enough that he got schooled here, he just doesnt know when to stop.

He has the maturity of a 2 year old and the brains to match.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Already done.

Forward me his messages, i'd like to see them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lmao...OWNED


----------



## ezalty (Oct 12, 2005)

that was a wasted thread. All three of you should be banned...lol.lmao


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ezalty said:


> that was a wasted thread. All three of you should be banned...lol.lmao


How about an IP addy ban to start the morning?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

damn, where the hell was i??? lol


----------



## cgrant (Oct 19, 2005)

Nissan missed the boat on pricing the SE-R, yes they put together an excellent vehicle, but $30K?! Why not just make some of the standard things on the SE-R options. Standard cloth seats would've been okay. Make the sunroof and the Bose stereo an option. Stuff like that would've make the SE-R take off like Nissan had hoped. I won't knock it too much though because it is a stout little Altima. It definitely has the sizzle to it. I had guys here at the dealership turning heads for the first couple of weeks we had it.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Marvin said:


> A) OUR WHOLE POINT WAS that you can spend the same ammount of money on an SE+mods($30k) and it would be a better car than your SE-R(30K). To which you went on a completely different tangent that made no sense to anyone other than yourself.


I have to agree with Marvin. I own a 3.5 SE with a sport package. It was way under 30K and it looks way better then the over priced SE-R. When i am finished with my mods, it still will not even come close to the 30k. I will have spent less then $1000.00 for them. I hope you dotn get ugly with me :wtf:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why is this thread still going on?


----------

